# I have become one of you!



## jorgemonkey (Jun 23, 2006)

I graduated from West Valley College on Friday, and picked up my first road bike on Monday, and just got back from the first ride on it.

I picked up the 2010 Schwinn Fastback Comp, nothing too special or powerful ya gotta start somewhere! I plan on using it for commuting to work & for giving me another option instead of riding my MTB.everywhere.

So if you see someone on a road bike & wearing MTB gear, don't knock him over on your way past.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

*Congrats, but....*



jorgemonkey said:


> I picked up the 2010 Schwinn Fastback Comp, nothing too special or powerful...


Your Fastback produces power to begin with?! :yikes:


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

jorgemonkey said:


> I graduated from West Valley College on Friday, and picked up my first road bike on Monday, and just got back from the first ride on it.
> 
> I picked up the 2010 Schwinn Fastback Comp, nothing too special or powerful ya gotta start somewhere! I plan on using it for commuting to work & for giving me another option instead of riding my MTB.everywhere.
> 
> So if you see someone on a road bike & wearing MTB gear, don't knock him over on your way past.


Ha, welcome to the club. I got a road bike to train for my mtb riding. I do like both, but mtb is still my first choice. 

I wear my mtb shoes with the metal tipped front cleats still on, a visor on my helmet, and a lot of Fox jerseys. Oh, and I never match because I don't have anything that matches. 

The only thing I don't do is wear my baggies. Those things grab the wind A LOT at 35 mph on a downhill.:yikes:


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

Power, Aerodynamics, Weight. Your bike is fine. Wish I knew that about 15K ago.


----------

